# dziwy?



## luna m

dziwy ?????????????
its this word Polish? what is the meaning of it? its a verb?
thanks!!!


----------



## fragile1

context, please!
It depends of the context; could be weirds, freak, strange 
or, in another context, bitches


----------



## przemo84

Without any context, I can only say that it's in the plural.

But the meaning depends on the context - the singular of this noun could be _dziw_ (masculine), _dziwa_ (feminine) or _dziwo_ (neuter).


----------



## Oletta

Yes, without the context it's hard to define its meaning. It can mean "strange things"* - the most used meaning in the south of Poland. "Dziwy" - meaning "whores" as fragile 1 suggests is rare here, although I cannot exclude it (more often used word meaning  "whores" is "dziwki"). 

* Co za dziwy opowiadocie? - What strange things are you telling about?


----------



## .Jordi.

I think that it's rather a misspelling of _dziwny = strange, odd_
But as my colleagues say, without any context it isn't easy to predict the meaning.


----------



## przemo84

.Jordi. said:


> I think that it's rather a misspelling of _dziwny = strange, odd_
> But as my colleagues say, without any context it isn't easy to predict the meaning.



It's not a misspelling. There's a hit in a PWN dictionary:

"dziw «niezwykła rzecz lub nadprzyrodzone zjawisko»

dziwa 
1. posp. «o dużej, niezgrabnej, prymitywnej dziewczynie»
2. posp. «kobieta o wyzywającym wyglądzie i niemoralnym prowadzeniu się»

dziwo 
1. «niezwykła rzecz»
2. «straszydło, zjawa»"

source: http://sjp.pwn.pl/lista.php?co=dziwy


----------



## .Jordi.

I do know what do _dziw_, _dziwo_ and _dziwa_ mean. But definitely these words are not very common nowadays (at least in my city), that's why I thought it could a misspelling.


----------



## majlo

Jordi, you must've been absent-minded while writing the last post. 

The ancient Romans wanted _panem et circenses, _we want *context! *


----------



## .Jordi.

Majlo, why? Do you disagree that these words are uncommon? Or do you find my last post unintelligible?


----------



## Oletta

.Jordi. said:


> Do you disagree that these words are uncommon?



I agree with you .Jordi. and understand your stance, thus I gave an example of its usage in Silesian dialect, where it is still used. I don't suppose it is commonly used in standard Polish even though the word is found in the PWN dictionary.  (There are many words in the PWN dictionary which are not commonly used in standard Polish these days.)

PS. And if we don't know the context, then the word given by luna _dziwy ????????????? _might be a misspelling of _dziwny_. Why not? A friend of mine from Italy, who speaks Polish but doesn't live in Poland, tends to misspell Polish in a vast variety of ways, including "_dziwy_" instead of "_dziwny_", so Jordi's suggestion sounds reasonable.


----------



## luna m

I see, well this word was in a paragraph saying, can you pay me the money that i lent you for the dziwy?
so maybe it means to pay the money to someone that lent that money for a whore?
what do you think? or maybe that money was lent for something  freak?
to me it sounded more like in a female way?
i dont know!!


----------



## luna m

I see, well this word was in a paragraph saying, can you pay me the money that i lent you for the dziwy?
so maybe it means to pay the money to someone that lent that money for a whore?
what do you think? or maybe that money was lent for something freak?
to me it sounded more like in a female way?
i dont know!!


----------



## majlo

.Jordi. said:


> Majlo, why? Do you disagree that these words are uncommon? Or do you find my last post unintelligible?



Your English has always been impeccable, and I was a little surprised to find (minor) mistakes in your sentence. 

Luna, that's a strange usage because it would be more natural to say _dziwki _in this context rather than _dziwy._


----------



## Poncjusz Grzybiarz

You can't really say what is more natural in polish and what is not x) there's a great tendency [in polish] towards modifications such as augmentative or diminutive lingos.
If the person who said *dziwy* in that money-involved dialog was not commonly speaking Old Polish [or was from the Southern Poland, some correlations with Czech language in this case] and by saying *dziwy* didn't mean any sort of weird entertainment, probably drug-related if borrowing money was necessary, if all that is not the case, then the word *dziwy* was simply an augmentative thing [in regard to word *dziwki*, but like a bit cooler hehehe], a very common lingo/slang usage.

Hope I'm making any sense


----------



## majlo

I think most people would use the word _dziwki _rather than _dziwy_, and so do I. Hence _dziwki _is more natural to me, or more popular, if you like.
And by the way, I believe it's Polish, not "polish".


----------



## Poncjusz Grzybiarz

majlo said:


> I think most people would use the word _dziwki _rather than _dziwy_, and so do I. Hence _dziwki _is more natural to me, or more popular, if you like.
> And by the way, I believe it's Polish, not "polish".



I don't use any of the instances mentioned above, 
but hey, just because something is less popular doesn't mean you won't find one in a book or paper.

My mission is to provide some additional info from my significant point of view


----------



## Poncjusz Grzybiarz

Poncjusz Grzybiarz said:


> (...) if all that is not the case, then the word *dziwy* was simply an augmentative thing [in regard to word *dziwki*, but like a bit cooler hehehe], a very common lingo/slang usage.


Uh, I meant the usage of an augmentative form is very common in a variety of regional lingos, not the word *dziwy*. 
Sorry for misleading


----------



## majlo

Poncjusz Grzybiarz said:


> but hey, just because something is less popular doesn't mean you won't find one in a book or paper.



Where did I say you wouldn't?


----------

